# gas tite or trac pipe



## gordos610

Hey there guys , simple question . I have a big project getting ready to start . I am going to use this flex gas pipe. Yes i am old school plumber,i like to thread my gas pipe. So just wondering which you guys like better 
Is one faster than the other?
Is one cheaper than the other?
I would like to know you guys opinion on this.
thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

*Csst*



gordos610 said:


> Hey there guys , simple question . I have a big project getting ready to start . I am going to use this flex gas pipe. Yes i am old school plumber,i like to thread my gas pipe. So just wondering which you guys like better
> Is one faster than the other?
> Is one cheaper than the other?
> I would like to know you guys opinion on this.
> thanks:thumbsup:


 The only CSST I will use is Counter Strike by titeflex due to the lack of having to have it bonded by an electrian.


----------



## OldSchool

Hey it took me a long time to change my ways...

But.... time is money... and its a lot faster using the new methods and material...


----------



## gordos610

LOL , yes i still have never did pex yet . my guys all do , but not me .
But when its time to solder that joint that water is still coming out . who they call . haha. yes the new material is also much healther to use ,No solder smoke or lead pipe joints or abestos to deal with . ok so now i am showing my age


----------



## Nate21

Track pipe is & csst are about the same as far as time and $ are concerned. CSST seems to have a thicker coating around it. I personally prefer CSST.


----------



## CTs2p2

Black iron..

But if csst is a must, which it shouldn't be, counterstrike.. Doesn't need to be bonded (still should be IMO tho) but also is a little thicker wall as well..


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I use Gas Tite. 

That being said, Trac Pipe has more capacity in CFH, than GasTite does. It may get you out of a bind in your close with sizing.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I have used gas tite, trac pipe, and ward flex. The only real difference of concern is how the joints go together. Some use compression ferrels others are compression with rubber washers. I have no preference on which to use. Basically they are all the same. 
As far as the one you don't have to ground, I've never used it. But it's an electricians job to do it not yours, so it's not that big of a deal. And regardless, it should probably still be grounded even If it's not necessary.
I'd use whatever you can get the best deal in at your supply house


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> I have used gas tite, trac pipe, and ward flex. The only real difference of concern is how the joints go together. Some use compression ferrels others are compression with rubber washers. I have no preference on which to use. Basically they are all the same.
> As far as the one you don't have to ground, I've never used it. But it's an electricians job to do it not yours, so it's not that big of a deal. And regardless, it should probably still be grounded even If it's not necessary.
> I'd use whatever you can get the best deal in at your supply house


 I use Ward Flex because it goes in a bit quicker and because I know the fitting is tight when the nuts line up.

As for grounding, it's the Plumbers responsibility to ensure it is properly bonded around here. I won't go near the Service panel, so I generally just drive a grounding rod and call it a day.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Nate21 said:


> Track pipe is & csst are about the same as far as time and $ are concerned. CSST seems to have a thicker coating around it. I personally prefer CSST.


 
Track Pipe is a brand name. CSST is a type of pipe. :thumbsup:

I use CounterStrike with auto-flare fittings


----------



## sikxsevn

I prefer gas-tite myself. Counterstrike by Trac-pipe is nice too, I really do like the thick rubberized coating they put on it, but I hate the way their 'flare' fittings work, the small pieces are too easy to lose

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## AWWGH

I think we all like black pipe best when possible. But when needed I use Counterstrike.


----------



## Nate21

What's the flex pipe that has the thick black plastic on it?


----------



## Nate21

Rubber... Never mind I got it... Lol!


----------



## Miguel

I still prefer to thread black iron pipe but prolly only because I can and I can do it right up to the gas valve and have the union nut spin almost tight by "waving" at it. But time is money, as someone else has awreddy observed and I have to conceide that I have run miles of counterstrike (it's the outdoor version of the regular yellow jacketed Trac-Pipe CSST.)
You gotta move with the times and it seems that nobody gives a ratsass if you can thread and fit to within 1/2 a mm but rather who can do the job the fastest and cheapest. (Odd when you consider BI is still way cheap in comparison.)


----------



## gordos610

hey thanks guys all great answers, so i will at this time just see who is going to be cheaper and roll with that company. again thanks for your input


----------



## JK949

I like Gas-Tite because I can get it at Lowes without worrying about being certified to use it.


----------



## AndrewTheScot

JK949 you can pick up that tankless unit at lowes while your at it:whistling2:


----------



## surfdog

labor cheaper, track pipe material cost more, we haft to ground at the meter base


----------



## ZL700

JK949 said:


> I like Gas-Tite because I can get it at Lowes without worrying about being certified to use it.


That CSST would be Pro-Flex made by Omega, let's not drag Gas-Tite into this, they don't sell thier product in Lowes.


----------



## suzie

Gas Tite, time is money and this goes quick, just have to remember to ground it, by Sparky


----------



## highpoint

One builder I work with wants this stuff to every fixture outside the mech room and to home run them. Fireplaces in 1/2 and everything else is pretty much 3/4. It takes a lot time to do this. My own house I went BI everywhere. It's cheap enough to offset most labour gains in csst.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

highpoint said:


> One builder I work with wants this stuff to every fixture outside the mech room and to home run them. Fireplaces in 1/2 and everything else is pretty much 3/4. It takes a lot time to do this. My own house I went BI everywhere. It's cheap enough to offset most labour gains in csst.


You must have cheap labor. The cost of csst and minor labor vs BI makes our company more money. We can do 7-8 fixtures in csst in one day with two guys. Would take 2-3 days minimum with BI.


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> You must have cheap labor. The cost of csst and minor labor vs BI makes our company more money. We can do 7-8 fixtures in csst in one day with two guys. Would take 2-3 days minimum with BI.


CSST is a major labor saving device.

The only time it isn't practical is on small additions where the cost and labor of the bonding requirements outweigh the labor savings.


----------



## highpoint

Michaelcookplum said:


> You must have cheap labor. The cost of csst and minor labor vs BI makes our company more money. We can do 7-8 fixtures in csst in one day with two guys. Would take 2-3 days minimum with BI.


I've only had one house in the last year take more than one day. Average house is 5 fixtures. 2-3 days I couldn't handle.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

highpoint said:


> I've only had one house in the last year take more than one day. Average house is 5 fixtures. 2-3 days I couldn't handle.


Id like to see 2 guys one cutting/threading both installing do a five fixture house in 1 day. Unless its a 2-3k sq ft home I might believe you. The one builder we do work for who still wants BI builds 6-8k sq ft homes. 11/2-2" service from meter. Minimum 3 fireplaces with key valves. Trust me, it would take any two people at least 2 days.


----------



## NYC Plumber

This thread is a freakin disgrace.....sorry
Cut corners with waste, vents, water but not gas.
You say time is money, im sure if you explained to the HO that for a little more money they can have safe home, they would go for it.
Your all too lazy or dont know how to use a 300 machine i guess.
AWFUL!


----------



## NYC Plumber

Juat curious....whats the big savings on say installing 50' of black compared to 50' of gas flex????


----------



## RW Plumbing

NYC Plumber said:


> Juat curious....whats the big savings on say installing 50' of black compared to 50' of gas flex????


 The labor could be half depending on the size of the job. For me personally, it's better using black steel because I am the only guy working, and the money would go towards my labor instead of spending the money on material.

With work being slow, I would rather spend the extra time threading pipe and put the price of the bill in my pocket instead of the wholesalers. You can buy enough black pipe to do a standard house around here for under 200 bucks. I usually tell customers the cost is about the same when you consider what CSST costs( I use counterstrike) vs black steel and threading it. I have a tripod and a power threader though, so I can do it fairly quick. If you use anerobic pipe sealant, you are virtually leak free if with even channelocks up to 1". 

The faster we make things, the less money we are able to charge. If CSST wasn't allowed, it would mean more money in people's pockets.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

NYC Plumber said:


> This thread is a freakin disgrace.....sorry
> Cut corners with waste, vents, water but not gas.
> You say time is money, im sure if you explained to the HO that for a little more money they can have safe home, they would go for it.
> Your all too lazy or dont know how to use a 300 machine i guess.
> AWFUL!


Csst isn't cutting corners, and how is BI more safe then csst? I can't wait to hear this answer


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> Juat curious....whats the big savings on say installing 50' of black compared to 50' of gas flex????


It depends on the installation application.

If it's going to be strapped to the underside of floor joists or run lengthways through a joist bay, then BI is the obvious choice. If it needs to be drilled through several joists or studs, then CSST is the better choice.

I did a job back in December that required 1-1/4 to be run through about 45-50 TJI's, MicroLams and PSL's. If I'd had the room on the side of the house to do so, I would have drilled a hole through the sheathing and fed full sticks through -- But that wasn't an option. Rather than couple the entire length every 36", I used CSST and pulled it through in one piece.

There are a lot of instances where BI is the better choice, no doubt about it -- Especially on smaller jobs where you want to bulk up on the man hours or where it isn't practical to deal with the hassle of the bonding requirements for CSST.


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> Csst isn't cutting corners, and how is BI more safe then csst? I can't wait to hear this answer


 In a lot of cases it's a practical reality in getting the job. I get a lot of the jobs I do because my projected labor budget is less than other folks vying for the same meager pool of jobs.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Michaelcookplum said:


> Csst isn't cutting corners, and how is BI more safe then csst? I can't wait to hear this answer


Is that a real question?


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> In a lot of cases it's a practical reality in getting the job. I get a lot of the jobs I do because my projected labor budget is less than other folks vying for the same meager pool of jobs.


Ok but has anyome ever tried explaining the safety factor to the HO and explain that for some extra money you will have a much safer installation?
And im still curious and what the dollar cost savings would be. Compare 50' to 50'.


----------



## Bayside500

so how is CSST "less safe" than BI


----------



## justin

NYC Plumber said:


> Ok but has anyome ever tried explaining the safety factor to the HO and explain that for some extra money you will have a much safer installation?
> And im still curious and what the dollar cost savings would be. Compare 50' to 50'.


i use both alot. run straight gut with black and put csst adapters for branches. but all in all they both have advantages. nothing is really safe , its just SAFER than the inferior , whatever that may be. use what you want to use and be confident it will hold true to its specs.


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> Ok but has anyome ever tried explaining the safety factor to the HO and explain that for some extra money you will have a much safer installation?
> And im still curious and what the dollar cost savings would be. Compare 50' to 50'.


Aside from ignoring my response to your side-by-side price comparison query, you still haven't defined how one is safer over the other.

You've already made up your mind anyway, so don't bother.


----------



## beachplumber

grounding is the difference between safe and undafe my 2cents


----------



## Widdershins

beachplumber said:


> grounding is the difference between safe and undafe my 2cents


Exactly.

Sometimes grounding is practical due to access and you use CSST.

Sometimes it isn't due to access restrictions and you use BI.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Jut showed up at a finished house to make two FP gas. I would never talk the HO into BI. This is a perfect SAFE application for csst. I will take pictures from start to finish


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Uh oh, showed up and saw this sitting here. Dammit, I've been caught! I'm not a short cutter, I will install BI in difficult situations, I do know how to cut in thread, and it will be safe!
This is gonna be a pain in the ass though


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> Uh oh, showed up and saw this sitting here. Dammit, I've been caught! I'm not a short cutter, I will install BI in difficult situations, I do know how to cut in thread, and it will be safe!
> This is gonna be a pain in the ass though


Damn. That's no way to start the day.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

Bayside500 said:


> so how is CSST "less safe" than BI





Widdershins said:


> Aside from ignoring my response to your side-by-side price comparison query, you still haven't defined how one is safer over the other.





Michaelcookplum said:


> Jut showed up at a finished house to make two FP gas. I would never talk the HO into BI. This is a perfect SAFE application for csst. I will take pictures from start to finish





Michaelcookplum said:


> Csst isn't cutting corners, and how is BI more safe then csst? I can't wait to hear this answer


Here ya go>>> http://www.subrogationrecoverylawbl...csst-is-a-defective-product-in-landmark-case/

And yes, I know lightning can blow holes in steel too, but the occurrence is very rare in comparison.

We have at least one municipality here requesting that all contractors that encounter CSST gas pipe, report those addresses to the AHJ. Why do you suppose they are doing that? Am I really the only one that sees the liability on this product AND its willing accomplices?

Bonding is an important factor and is now required here on sch 40 systems as well. But I'd rather take my chances with BI compared to CSST any day.

How many times have you seen a finish nail blow through a 1/2" schedule 40 steel riser? Do these photos from our fellow member Will not concern anybody?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/how-not-run-gastite-11173/#post149020


----------



## plbgbiz

I have not seen this type of electrical blowout on schedule 40 steel but I suppose it is possible, just not near as likely. 
http://home-safety.factoidz.com/fir...-tubing-csst-gas-lines-and-lightning-strikes/


----------



## plbgbiz

Another close call with a nail...


----------



## plbgbiz

What is this going to look like 10 years from now?


----------



## Michaelcookplum

plbgbiz said:


> Another close call with a nail...


Plastic hangers are a no no


----------



## Widdershins

Mr. Biz; Some of those photo's show incorrect installation practices.

The piping shown drilled through the upper plate should have been protected with 16 gauge striker plates.

If it's dropping down vertically through an uninsulated stud (interior wall) it should be left loose so it can move and deflect a nail or screw.

If it is installed within 3" of a nailing surface (flooring, sheathing siding etc) or will be bound up by wall insulation, it should be sheathed in appropriately sized 16 gauge Galflex.

If it is to be strapped, then you must use galvanized two-hole pipe straps.

And the bonding/grounding issues have been covered ad nauseam in this very forum, so I see no reason to cover the same old ground again.


----------



## plbgbiz

All true Mr. Shins,

But the pristine virtues of gas pex have been discussed at length as well. Yet here they are again. :laughing::jester:

And yes the install errors definitely add to the problem. My personal never-to-be-humble opinion is a thin gauge tubing transporting a flammable gas is not as safe as a rigid steel pipe.

We all know that perfect installs are not the norm for all plumbers and certainly not required by all inspectors. More than anything else, the schedule 40 steel allows a thicker buffer zone for the "human" factor (see the ad nauseam photos above). 

As far as counter strike and bonding goes, I will not be putting as much "lightening proof" trust in it as some others do.

Fortunately, in the service world I am not forced to compete against CSST. For smaller jobs, the material and fitting costs don't let me save enough to care. I won't go so far as to say it is evil, but I don't foresee using it ever again. 

I suppose we all have lines on something. That is one of mine.


----------



## Bayside500

that is why we only run CSST overhead in attic or through floor systems and convert to BI down walls.

and we make sure to support it so a nail will never hit it either from above or below.

and never do we run it exposed like i have seen some people do in basements or outdoors.


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> All true Mr. Shins,
> 
> But the pristine virtues of gas pex have been discussed at length as well. Yet here they are again. :laughing::jester:
> 
> And yes the install errors definitely add to the problem. My personal never-to-be-humble opinion is a thin gauge tubing transporting a flammable gas is not as safe as a rigid steel pipe.
> 
> We all know that perfect installs are not the norm for all plumbers and certainly not required by all inspectors. More than anything else, the schedule 40 steel allows a thicker buffer zone for the "human" factor (see the ad nauseam photos above).
> 
> As far as counter strike and bonding goes, I will not be putting as much "lightening proof" trust in it as some others do.
> 
> Fortunately, in the service world I am not forced to compete against CSST. For smaller jobs, the material and fitting costs don't let me save enough to care. I won't go so far as to say it is evil, but I don't foresee using it ever again.
> 
> I suppose we all have lines on something. That is one of mine.


In case I haven't mentioned it before, I always appreciate the lack of shrillness in your posts, Mr. Biz.:thumbsup:

I suspect I would have a very different opinion on the merits of CSST if I lived in an area of the country where adverse weather was the norm.


----------



## plbgbiz

Widdershins said:


> ...I suspect I would have a very different opinion on the merits of CSST if I lived in an area of the country where adverse weather was the norm.


The City of Edmond is the one accumulating the data. The last time I spoke with the chief building inspector there, they had 6 homes go up in a puff in less than a year due to lightening strikes on homes with CSST. 

Again a direct strike on a home with schedule 40 steel MIGHT have done the same thing, but it did not happen in those neighborhoods. Again, just my opinion. I am certainly no sparky or meteorological prognosticator.


----------



## plbgbiz

Widdershins said:


> In case I haven't mentioned it before, I always appreciate the lack of shrillness in your posts, Mr. Biz.:thumbsup:


:notworthy:


----------



## NYC Plumber

Widdershins said:


> Aside from ignoring my response to your side-by-side price comparison query, you still haven't defined how one is safer over the other.
> 
> You've already made up your mind anyway, so don't bother.


I didn't ignore it, i appreciate the response and i can see how you can you can save time and sweat. 
But imo the savings isn't enough to put someones life in danger.
Its not legal here anyway so that makes my choice much easier 

I would say the reasons are pretty clear on why i would think black is safer...without getting into a long winded post that is only going to answered by another long winded post stating why it is safe.

in general, even though you may install it safely, but that doesn't mean everyone will, and the idea of flex gas piping overall just doesnt sound like a good idea.


----------



## justin

NYC Plumber said:


> I didn't ignore it, i appreciate the response and i can see how you can you can save time and sweat.
> But imo the savings isn't enough to put someones life in danger.
> Its not legal here anyway so that makes my choice much easier
> 
> I would say the reasons are pretty clear on why i would think black is safer...without getting into a long winded post that is only going to answered by another long winded post stating why it is safe.
> 
> in general, even though you may install it safely, but that doesn't mean everyone will, and the idea of flex gas piping overall just doesnt sound like a good idea.


i do use csst but imo black is the safer. its tried and true. that being said, as long as we install to manuf. spec whether black or csst then we are protected legally.


----------



## Widdershins

NYC Plumber said:


> in general, even though you may install it safely, but that doesn't mean everyone will, and the idea of flex gas piping overall just doesnt sound like a good idea.


There was a time when the CSST manufacturers actually took the time to train and police their accredited installers.

Bygones.

If they're going to sell it to every schlub who can push a cart around a big box store, then maybe they should take it off the market.


----------



## justin

Widdershins said:


> There was a time when the CSST manufacturers actually took the time to train and police their accredited installers.
> 
> Bygones.
> 
> If they're going to sell it to every schlub who can push a cart around a big box store, then maybe they should take it off the market.


very well said. so true.


----------



## skitian

My boss damn near **** a brick ways back when I told him Lowes had csst for sale. Lowes was even considerate enough to sell all the bonding stuff right next to it. I remember when you had to have that little card from the installation class just to buy it from a supply house. 

Around here now, electricians have to bond all gas pipes regardless of materials. Everyones covering their ass.


----------



## plbgbiz

skitian said:


> ...Around here now, electricians have to bond all gas pipes regardless of materials. Everyones covering their ass.


Same requirement in OKC now as well.


----------



## Widdershins

I've got a gas job coming up on Friday where it is going to be considerably cheaper to run black iron.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> I've got a gas job coming up on Friday where it is going to be considerably cheaper to run black iron.


Do I need to come show you how to thread it. Or do you want me to take all the measurements ?? Lol


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do I need to come show you how to thread it. Or do you want me to take all the measurements ?? Lol


I think I can muddle my way through it. Appreciate the offer, though.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No problem. Just thought we would enjoy working together for a day if you didn't strangle me lol


----------



## Widdershins

*Hand to G-d.*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No problem. Just thought we would enjoy working together for a day if you didn't strangle me lol


 I've always admired your craftsmanship -- You do some really nice work.

I have no doubt you could teach me a thing or two.:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz

Widdershins said:


> ...I have no doubt you could teach me a thing or two.:thumbsup:


OK fella, who are you and what have you done with our Mr. Shins? :jester:


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> OK fella, who are you and what have you done with our Mr. Shins? :jester:


I'm a fair guy. I may be unrelenting when I have someone in my sights, but it's pretty rare that I throw the first punch.

As for TX, he does some really fine work and deserves an occasional attaboy.


----------



## justin

Widdershins said:


> I've got a gas job coming up on Friday where it is going to be considerably cheaper to run black iron.


Black is the best. Hard work , but i enjoy running it. Good luck


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> I'm a fair guy. I may be unrelenting when I have someone in my sights, but it's pretty rare that I throw the first punch.
> 
> As for TX, he does some really fine work and deserves an occasional attaboy.


Wid are you running a fever??? Lol. Thank you for the complement !! I know you could show me a thing or to!! Remind me where are you located?? I know it's up north. And just curious. What size pipe are you running?? Nothing like the smell of dark cutting oil on a spring morning!!


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wid are you running a fever??? Lol. Thank you for the complement !! I know you could show me a thing or to!! Remind me where are you located?? I know it's up north. And just curious. What size pipe are you running?? Nothing like the smell of dark cutting oil on a spring morning!!


 Seattle.

About 140 feet of 3/4" for a log lighter. Most of it is a straight shot.

I sat down and priced it out for both CSST and B.I.

It was considerably cheaper material wise and labor wise when I factored in bonding requirements and penetration/protection requirements for the CSST.

And truth be told, I kind of like the sulfur smell of cutting oil myself.:laughing:


----------



## Qball415

My first 2 years of my apprenticeship I stood by the rex machine cutting and threading b.i. 
My hands were black as night always. Not to mention my clothes were penetrated with the wonderful aroma of dark cutting oil. No other odor like it!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I did fire protection for two years. All thread and grooved. Blk pipe is one of my strong areas !! No play in it you have to be rite on with take offs and end to center measurements!!


----------



## plbgbiz

Nothing quite like the smell of fresh cutting oil on a cool morning.

Running gas in steel is my favorite part of the grandest of all trades. :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap

plbgbiz said:


> Nothing quite like the smell of fresh cutting oil on a cool morning.
> 
> Running gas in steel is my favorite part of the grandest of all trades. :thumbup:


It's about 99.9% DIY proof as well.....:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Airgap said:


> It's about 99.9% DIY proof as well.....:thumbup:


Yes but even lows and home depot cut and thread custom measurements !! I'd love to see a ho work with thread pipe !!


----------



## surfdog

2psi csst or type L copper


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Just need this a tri stand, some oil and my 24 inch pythons and I have no worries.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

From the looks of it you havnt threaded pipe lately !! You have a machine to go with that??


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> From the looks of it you havnt threaded pipe lately !! You have a machine to go with that??


It looked a little too dry to me as well.:thumbup:

A pipe die used often enough has a nice oily sheen on the cutters and head and zero rust on the handle.:yes:


----------



## Qball415

Mine get used almost weekly. Have paid for themselves 20 times fold.


----------



## user2090

Went to local small supply house, that I like to frequent. They had some of that new fangled CSST type stuff with the multiple layers, etc... Compared to the yellow coated stuff it looked much better. Supposedly a rep has offered up some training in the near future, of which I will go to. 

When talking to counter guys about the pipe I told them I would make the rep hold both ends while I cut through it with a recip, then ask him to hold a piece of black iron. :laughing: Just so we can see if its homeowner, or future contractor safe. 

In reality, it made me feel a bit better about the stuff, although it still gives me that weird feeling, like I just ate bad guacamole. :blink:


----------



## Widdershins

Indie said:


> In reality, it made me feel a bit better about the stuff, although it still gives me that weird feeling, like I just ate bad guacamole. :blink:


That wasn't guacamole. It was wasabi.

I made the same mistake myself.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> That wasn't guacamole. It was wasabi.
> 
> I made the same mistake myself.


Ha ha. U ate that hot crap one time too !! A big bite !! Clears your sinus rite out!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ha ha. U ate that hot crap one time too !! A big bite !! Clears your sinus rite out!!!


 






I love that stuff. Just a little on my sushi, not much. And then I'll eat the ginger.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I heard you don't eat the ginger you spit it out just to cleanse your pallet ! But idk for sure. And I to like a little wasabi


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Hey wid how did that gas pipe job go ?? Nuttin to it hu??


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hey wid how did that gas pipe job go ?? Nuttin to it hu??


I showed up at 8:30, laid it out and left. My guys were out of there by 12:30.

It took longer to drill out the firebox than it did to install the piping.


----------



## Jason Payne

*Gas Pipe*

I use only galvanized pipe:thumbup: Sure takes a bit longer but I charge for the time and when done the work speaks for itself. There are a few LP gas compines around by me that if you run Trac pipe in the house they will not sell you gas


----------



## justin

Jason Payne said:


> I use only galvanized pipe:thumbup:
> 
> Galv!! Where u from?


----------



## justin

Jason Payne said:


> I use only galvanized pipe:thumbup: Sure takes a bit longer but I charge for the time and when done the work speaks for itself. There are a few LP gas compines around by me that if you run Trac pipe in the house they will not sell you gas


Galv ! Where u from? They wont sell u gas if u run trac pipe but will if its in galv. That sounds backwards.


----------



## plbgbiz

justin said:


> Jason Payne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use only galvanized pipe:thumbup:
> 
> Galv!! Where u from?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the provider of the gas Justin. Not all NG is created equal. Here in Oklahoma galvanized is a definite no-no. I've heard in other parts of the country they use it regularly.
Click to expand...


----------



## justin

Ok. I just know that in texas it is nono. I cut it out all time and reinstall black or tite. Inspectors wouldlaugh at u and call u a hack if u tried it around these parts.


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the provider of the gas Justin. Not all NG is created equal. Here in Oklahoma galvanized is a definite no-no. I've heard in other parts of the country they use it regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> About the only time we use galvanized for gas around here is when penetrating masonary. We used about 2 feet of it yesterday when we penetrated the firebox on that log-lighter install.
> 
> As for NG supplies -- Ours comes from the North Slope of Alaska and has a very low moisture content. Your NG supply in Oklahoma is likely cracked or fracked from shale or coal, which would have a very high moisture content.
Click to expand...


----------



## ZL700

justin said:


> Ok. I just know that in texas it is nono. I cut it out all time and reinstall black or tite. Inspectors wouldlaugh at u and call u a hack if u tried it around these parts.


In Texas the gas company themselves run galvanized outside anyways.


----------



## Widdershins

ZL700 said:


> In Texas the gas company themselves run galvanized outside anyways.


I noticed a lot of galvanized gas mains when I was in Mississippi, Alabama and Louisiana -- It must be a Gulf State thing.


----------



## justin

ZL700 said:


> In Texas the gas company themselves run galvanized outside anyways.


Really? I guess ive been under a rock. Ive never seen a gas provider run galv. They usually run poly. , direct burial copper, or black ( above ground)


----------



## Airgap

justin said:


> Really? I guess ive been under a rock. Ive never seen a gas provider run galv. They usually run poly. , direct burial copper, or black ( above ground)


Same here in my area of the "state of presidents".....


----------



## justin

It says in ng code that you can use it fo .75 and .5 pipe sizes. Only. Now i am only thinking about this in my head . I havent pulled out my book yet. So dont be mean wid.


----------



## ZL700

You may not know this but the poly bury risers are painted galvanized pipe. 
In Texas, above ground exposed is galvanized which does go against what I learned in the north.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Trying to learn here, by using galv does that illuminate the use of a sleeve? The way I do it is 1/2" black iron with a 1" copper sleeve


----------



## Widdershins

Michaelcookplum said:


> Trying to learn here, by using galv does that illuminate the use of a sleeve? The way I do it is 1/2" black iron with a 1" copper sleeve


Around here it is an acceptable alternative to a sleeve.

We generally wrap anything going through masonary with 10mil PVC tape or sill seal.


----------



## Widdershins

ZL700 said:


> You may not know this but the poly bury risers are painted galvanized pipe.
> In Texas, above ground exposed is galvanized which does go against what I learned in the north.


Any above ground fuel piping around here (galvanized/black iron) must be painted.

A lot of times we'll drop the pipe of and primer and paint it the day before we start the job and then just do touch-up painting after the installation.


----------



## justin

ZL700 said:


> You may not know this but the poly bury risers are painted galvanized pipe.
> In Texas, above ground exposed is galvanized which does go against what I learned in the north.


Are you sure about this? Above ground exposed in texas is galv? Im a texas plumber and i have only seen it in 30 year old settings, and would never think of installing it in new builds. Curious what other texas plumbers think about it. 

And the anodess riser is galv? Havent checked my sources but im looking at one right now and it is black on inside. But , hey it might just be a lemon.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I never run gas in galv at all!! Not sure about the riser but to the meter and regulator it's always black and in ground it's always millwrapped Iv seen pipe and meters painted galvanized !! But black underneath !!


----------



## Jason Payne

Justin Long Island NY:thumbsup: Galvanized for inside gas work and for the outside gas header build for ( National Grid ) all below ground I use poloy and the pre bent headers with tracer wire and tracer gas tape.


----------



## justin

Jason Payne said:


> Justin Long Island NY:thumbsup: Galvanized for inside gas work and for the outside gas header build for ( National Grid ) all below ground I use poloy and the pre bent headers with tracer wire and tracer gas tape.


Its cool, different states are different materials. Now , if you would have said texas.....


----------



## ZL700

*Galv Rigid Riser*

http://www.gastite.com/include/languages/english/downloads/pdfs/RIGID_RISER_TECH_SHEET.pdf


----------



## justin

ZL700 said:


> http://www.gastite.com/include/languages/english/downloads/pdfs/RIGID_RISER_TECH_SHEET.pdf


Awww snap.


----------



## ZL700

Widdershins said:


> Any above ground fuel piping around here (galvanized/black iron) must be painted.
> 
> A lot of times we'll drop the pipe of and primer and paint it the day before we start the job and then just do touch-up painting after the installation.


When I installed a pool heater and tankless near Houston at my place I had bought all the black nipples to connect from riser to gas heater inlet. Centerpoint Energy tech hanging larger meter came around corner and said; why are you using Black? I said because its code, at least in NY. He said not here we use Galv to stop so much rusting. When I inspected his work it was all Galv and he was preparing to paint it Grey.


----------



## Jason Payne

*Rusting*

He we get a fair amount of that. It is funny National Grid use to build the galz gas headers when I first started plumbing now they want the plumber to do so to cut cost. If they bring in a service new to the house and it is going to be a 400 or 250 meter they hang a meter bar and you will often see close nipples used in there install. Now if you build the header outside and do the same they will flag you and say no close nipples allowed to much thread and not enough pipe. They will rust out they say


----------



## Jason Payne

*Gas Meter*

Just did this header for National Grid on a new job that I am on. This week will finish the gas run to one boiler, two Naviens and kitchen stove and dryer. National grid will do a load change and set a 1000:thumbup: sorry about head turning on pic


----------



## Tommy plumber

There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Jason Payne said:


> Just did this header for National Grid on a new job that I am on. This week will finish the gas run to one boiler, two Naviens and kitchen stove and dryer. National grid will do a load change and set a 1000:thumbup: sorry about head turning on pic


I don't see no Teflon tape or thread sealant round those joints.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd

Mississippiplum said:


> I don't see no Teflon tape or thread sealant round those joints.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Huh? Thought glav pipe and fittings are not allowed for gas piping due to flaking.


----------



## Jason Payne

Thanks Tommy for the flip. I use permatex


----------



## ZL700

Jason Payne said:


> Thanks Tommy for the flip. I use permatex


Ahhhhh, a plumber that understands he doesn't need to cover all the threads and make a mess :thumbup:


----------



## Jason Payne

Thants's right:thumbup:Were I am neatness is key or you don't work.


----------

